# chuck for DMT450 ?



## fiddlerwill (5 May 2011)

Hi, I recently got a Scheppach DMT450 and Im wondering what sort of chuck would suit it apart from the scheppach chuck which is around 200£. Im a total newbie to turning , and here so any directions would be great, Are there generic chucks that would be suitable? cheers


----------



## CHJ (5 May 2011)

Any self centering 80 or 100mm diameter, 4 jaw scroll chuck with an 1“ by 8 tpi thread fitting would be fine.
Have a look through Axminster, The Toolpost, and the like for examples.

One important thing to consider is the number of adapter jaw options available, some cheaper chucks have limited jaw combinations available and most are not brand interchangable.


----------



## fiddlerwill (6 May 2011)

Thanks, I got a model T, seemed suitable enough. I was looking at the cheap chucks on Ebay like the ones from chronos engineering, but I gather they are for metal lathes is it possible to use this kind of thing on a wood lathe at all ?


----------



## chrisbaker42 (6 May 2011)

A great big NO to that as they do not grip the wood, only use chucks designed for woodturning.


----------



## fiddlerwill (6 May 2011)

good man, thanks for that  its all part of the learning curve!


----------



## jumps (6 May 2011)

you might consider, as an example, the current Rutland's offer on this

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... -chuck-kit


----------



## PsyMan (6 May 2011)

I have just ordered the rutlands special offer chuck myself as the price was right and a reviewer pointed out it was a rebranded vicmarc and that the nova jaws should fit it. I will report back when mine arrives as I currently have a nova G3 with 3/4 x 16tpi and my new lathe has a 1" x 8tpi so needed a new one anyway. (the thread adapter I bought works but adds so much distance from the headstock to the end of the bowls it seems to increase a lot of vibration when taking large roughing cuts)

I will try the jaws from my G3 and let you know the outcome but either way it seems to come with all of the jaws I will require.

Watch this space for a review soon.


----------



## Chrisnw (8 May 2011)

Looking forward to reading your review Simon. I am tempted but have read many comments about not having many jaws available, _not that I'd know what to do with them anyway!_ 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## tekno.mage (8 May 2011)

If the Rutland chuck is indeed a cheap copy of the Vicmarc one, then Record Power RP4000 jaws will also fit it (as will Vicmarc jaws).


----------



## PsyMan (10 May 2011)

OK, Rutlands special offer Dakota Chuck arrived, well packaged and parcelforce dropped it in to my nearby post office in my absense instead of taking it across town to their depot, full marks all around so far but on to the chuck.

First impressions are very good indeed, seems very well made, nice long key to tighten/loosen it, indexing holes around the outside and on the back (not that I can use them on my Axminster AWVSL900 but nice add on anyway for those that can)

Most importantly all of the jaws that came with my Nova G3 chuck fit it fine so that opens up a lot of new options, it also seems to have a bit more travel opening and closing than the G3.

Nice small insert if you are not using the default 1" x 8tpi to bring it down to 3/4" x 16tpi which means it doesnt add more than about 6mm to the length.

Comes with a fairly long screw thread for mounting lumps of wood and also takes the shorter one from my G3 which is a bonus when you don't want to drill too deep in to a blank.

Very nice chuck for the money, glad I bought it


----------



## jumps (17 May 2011)

I decided to take my own advice, further swayed by Simon's opinion and an element of laziness (as I don't need the accuracy required cutting spigots (or insets) with collet and duplex chucks

I'm delighted I did.


----------

